# Had another wander..



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

... Round Canary Wharf today. Only had about 45 minutes to spare though 























































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice pics matey.

Would be nice to see some other material, other than DOF playing though 

Nice shots all the same :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL Cheers, all on the nifty fifty that's why! It was more of an experiment to be honest.

Thanks for the feedback :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Where do you live Nick?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm often in the Wharf and must admit to never having seen those sculptures before, will look out next time, as a fan of the DOF look, like em a lot:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Where do you live Nick?


I live in Essex near Brentwood, but I work near the wharf and Mrs NickTB works there


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

S500 said:


> I'm often in the Wharf and must admit to never having seen those sculptures before, will look out next time, as a fan of the DOF look, like em a lot:thumb:


Thanks mate. The statue is outside the BMW dealer on Bank Street. The heads are round the base of a statue of a man on a horse


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

NickTB said:


> I live in Essex near Brentwood, but I work near the wharf and Mrs NickTB works there


Brentwood not nice. near Brentwood can be very nice:thumb: (use to work there)


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

S500 said:


> Brentwood not nice. near Brentwood can be very nice:thumb: (use to work there)


LOL 4 miles from Brentwood in a village = Nice! As for Brentwood, yeah = Not Nice!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the bike rack thing. Some nice pics there tho! good work!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

byrnes said:


> I like the bike rack thing. Some nice pics there tho! good work!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I like them, not the usual pics we see, looks like you have used your imagination


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Silver R26 said:


> I like them, not the usual pics we see, looks like you have used your imagination


Thanks for that, I like to look around when I shoot to see if I can find anything different


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I was started looking for a DSLR just as you purchased your 30D I have still not made the purchase yet. But with all the pics I see on TP and here I am going look around properly and maybe actually buy a camera now


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

NickTB, when your next down there, try standing near to the base of Canary Wharf and taking a picture of the top of it? So it really gives the impression it dominates over you. Just shoot into teh side of the building at a really shallow angle so that the photo covers the entire height of it?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Silver R26 said:


> I was started looking for a DSLR just as you purchased your 30D I have still not made the purchase yet. But with all the pics I see on TP and here I am going look around properly and maybe actually buy a camera now


LOL Do it! There's a cheap 20D on there at the moment :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> NickTB, when your next down there, try standing near to the base of Canary Wharf and taking a picture of the top of it? So it really gives the impression it dominates over you. Just shoot into teh side of the building at a really shallow angle so that the photo covers the entire height of it?


I'll give it a go mate. It's difficult as there is a sort of canopy that juts out preventing you from standing and looking up. I'll definitely have a go though :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

You might be able to do it from across the street so to speak, so that your not directly under the canopy. That might work.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> You might be able to do it from across the street so to speak, so that your not directly under the canopy. That might work.


Yep, that can be done. Hopefully I'll get time this weekend to take a couple. Once I snag them, I'll post them up here and on my Flickr

Cheers,


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Look forward to seeing them! 

All the best.


----------



## gregor (Mar 1, 2009)

looking good:argie:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot!


----------

